
Best JavaScript Editors: Tools Ranked by the Developers Worldwide - patelpankaj
https://time2hack.com/2019/09/5-best-javascript-editors-developers-rank-the-best-tools-worldwide/
======
caspervonb
At least rant a little if you're going to compare text editors, you won't get
any traffic with soul-less dull list posts.

~~~
patelpankaj
And actually that can be a good topic to write about

------
patelpankaj
Do you agree with this list? If not; what's your favorite?

